# ChicagoVPS | 2 NEW LOCATIONS! | Dallas, New Jersey | $4 1GB VPS



## CVPS_Chris

ChicagoVPS has recently expanded to serve clients at two new locations - Dallas, TX and Piscataway, NJ (NYC/NJ area).
    
    We have a promotion exclusively for VPSBoard in these two locations!
    
    1024MB (1GB) Dedicated Ram
    30 GB Diskspace
    1.5 TB Monthly Bandwidth
    100Mbit Port
    2x IPv4 Addresses
    SolusVM/OpenVZ
    Instant Setup
    Free Backups
    
    Discounted Price: $4/month using promo code "VPSBOARD"
    
    Order in Piscataway, NJ - https://billing.chicagovps.net/cart.php?a=add&pid=192
    
    Order in Dallas, TX - https://billing.chicagovps.net/cart.php?a=add&pid=197
    
    Bonuses:
    
    Free 25 Slot Mohawk Voice Server if you order the above VPS - https://billing.chicagovps.net/cart.php?a=add&pid=46
    
    Free Monitoring: https://billing.chicagovps.net/cart.php?a=add&pid=62
    
    FREE Central Backups - Included Standard!
    
    FREE Automated Weekly Node Backups - Included Standard!
    
    FREE DNS Hosting - Included Standard!
    
    Network Test:

    Piscataway, New Jersey - 199.188.100.34
    Dallas, Texas - 172.245.57.2


----------



## drmike

IPV4 shortages and you are giving 2 IPs on a $4 VPS?

All that Biloh IP hording sure comes in handy


----------



## peppr

buffalooed said:


> IPV4 shortages and you are giving 2 IPs on a $4 VPS?
> 
> All that Biloh IP hording sure comes in handy


They are probably in the hunt to accumulate as much ipv4 as possible, so they need a way to distribute them legally..


----------



## drmike

peppr said:


> They are probably in the hunt to accumulate as much ipv4 as possible, so they need a way to distribute them legally..


No doubt about it and their IPV4 graph shows quite the uptick.


----------



## CVPS_Chris

buffalooed said:


> No doubt about it and their IPV4 graph shows quite the uptick.


Its called growth, something you know nothing about in Business, or your life. You should try it sometime and grow up.


----------



## drmike

IPV4 hording is called growth?  This isn't anything new.   I know which provider has C classes for spamming if I ever need one.

I grew up before you were born bubba.


----------



## rsk

CVPS_Chris said:


> Its called growth, something you know nothing about in Business, or your life.


You need to relax. I do not seem to get it, you easily get set off, they are just stating what they are thinking about. it could be right, it could be wrong. If there is something that I learned from being a provider is that your image comes before anything else. Make a good impression.

Good luck.


----------



## Tux

buffalooed said:


> IPV4 hording is called growth?  This isn't anything new.   I know which provider has C classes for spamming if I ever need one.
> 
> I grew up before you were born bubba.


Or Nobis.


----------



## drmike

Tux said:


> Or Nobis.


 

Nobis, as in Ubiquity Servers?


----------



## Tux

buffalooed said:


> Nobis, as in Ubiquity Servers?


Yes.


----------



## D. Strout

Both those DCs offer IPv6, but I suppose it would be too much trouble for CVPS to offer it.


----------



## Tux

D. Strout said:


> Both those DCs offer IPv6, but I suppose it would be too much trouble for CVPS to offer it.


ColoCrossing's been sitting on their v6 for what, 4 years now?


----------



## drmike

Not the IPV6   It's a very long running joke about them and IPV6.  Unsure what the hold up is, but it's legendary comedy.

With all the IPV4 addresses they have been amassing and the shortages, probably nearing a cashout/profitability on the IPV4 addresses shortly.


----------



## NodeBytes

My theory: They amass all the clients they can on long contracts and get them to buy a ton of ip4 addresses and not provide an ipv6 option, then boom! they'll raise ip4 pricing and cash out.


Could be wrong, but it certainly sounds like CC.


----------



## drmike

^ 

Possible and nothing surprises me, especially in the low end


----------



## D. Strout

As of last week, I no longer have any VPSes on ColoCrossing's network. This offer could be for a _free_ VPS and I wouldn't take it since it would mean I'd be back on.


----------



## bfj

CVPS_Chris said:


> Its called growth, something you know nothing about in Business, or your life. You should try it sometime and grow up.


Wow, this statement...and you said they need to grow up.

I am just amazed.


----------



## D. Strout

D. Strout said:


> As of last week, I no longer have any VPSes on ColoCrossing's network. This offer could be for a _free_ VPS and I wouldn't take it since it would mean I'd be back on.


Aldryic thanking this reminded me that I do have one VPS with BuyVM in NY. Not Colocrossing's IPs, but their network  Oh well, I'm not about to ditch a perfectly good yearly. At least it has



D. Strout said:


> IPv6


----------



## HalfEatenPie

This is a friendly reminder to our community members and to our providers to please be courteous to each other.  

In unofficial/less professional terms: Chill out yall.


----------



## dzchimpo

I dont see anything about port speeds. Neither are there any test files.

How much do you sell a VPS cpanel license at?


----------



## Kris

Would make sense why when I was working for HVH I saw someone ask BlueVM why they had a HVH assigned IP. I checked BGP.he.net and magically we had something like 7 /24 ranges for HVH.

I guess their script to swap out the Net Info on their hoarded IP blocks that day was broken - We requested ~ 62 ips a few days before. Bit of a discrepancy. 

All were quickly switched to CC's name. 

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/8057/bluevm-transfer/p2 - Jack mentioned / saw it.

CC keeps all IPs under their name, but I think HVH has like 10-12 abuse net-handles / contacts? Sounds off. Nothing against ChicagoVPS, the ~100k IPs just doesn't match their DC's growth. 

Wouldn't be surprised if they've been using their client's companies names to apply for IP space. Would make sense how they're accumulating 10's of thousands of IPs with IPv6 "TBD"

Nothing against ChicagoVPS, just something I've noticed with their datacenter's tactics. 

*Disclosure*: I actually have a few backup boxes there should something go historic, one VPS has actually two IPs.. Guess I'm part of the problem.  <_<


----------

